# Cockapoo coat colours



## RobertR (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi All,

Anyone ever seen any Cockapoo's being all one colour, in particular buff with one black leg as per attachment??

Is this just a pigment problem, would there be any underlying problems??

Sorry if this is a daft question, I'm a newbie so go easy!! 

Thanks

Robert


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/cockapoo-coat-colour-catalogue/

The above link may help you. JoJo is a memeber here and has compiled the catalogue using other member's dogs photos.


----------



## RobertR (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks flounder.

Browsed hundreds of photo's now and can't find another that has the solid colour but has other colour in only one spot, I'm gonna keep looking...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Robert ... 

Just seen the pic .. I think it may be a Black and White Parti coat colouring :S... mainly white with black patches ... I hope that helps a little xxx

When are you getting your puppy? I am really pleased for you xx


----------



## RobertR (Oct 19, 2011)

Ho JoJo,

Thanks for your reply, and yes I think it's the nearest match. Strange that she's only got the black on her leg and no where else though. She's unique 

I've attached another picture, picking her up on Saturday and can't wait, don't know who's more excited, me or the kids!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I must admit .. her markings are different .. she is very cute  

It is hard to see, is she actually white or cream .. as her ears look buff/dark cream .. my eye sight is going lol ... I love coat colours .. I will be asking to add her to the catalogue, she is lovely Robert xxx


----------



## RobertR (Oct 19, 2011)

She's cream, with the black 'tattoo'  hahaha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok that makes her coat Cream and Black, Blonde and Black, Buff and Black which ever name you prefer to choose  .... Parti is mainly white so she is not parti  

I like the cream with a black tatoo description .. she is lovely ..


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG thats crazy ,shes mighty cute though!!!! what colours were her siblings??


----------



## RobertR (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Donna, solid cream and solid black.


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

You know, since she's so young, maybe she'll add on some more black patches? Chip is white with buff markings, but when we got him, his body was all white except for a bit on his face and back, and then he really began to develop a lot of ticking on his legs and face, then more on his body. Maybe that's just the most prominent spot for now? She's cute!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Robert,
Welcome......
She has unusual markings but very cute, and no they won't cause her any problems in her life. I do suspect that she could develop black ticking (spots) as her coat changes over the coming months.

Julia


----------



## RobertR (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks Tina and Julia for your responses.

Hoped it wouldn't cause problems, and relieved anyway that you have confirmed Julia. And yes you may be right about the coat changing, I'll post regular updates on her.

Is it common for their coats to change?? And I guess it would be small changes, right?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

aww she is very sweet and will be interesting to see how her coat develops.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She is beautiful! very cute, and very interesting!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

What I want to know is what name you'll choose for her - with such unusual markings, you'll have to find a name to match! 

Oh, and welcome Robert!

Turi x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Robert there was a dog in Maggies litter that had a similar thing he was solid buff with a black patch on his shoulder. Here is the only photo I have.








Emma x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I think she is gorgeous - her coat may well change - I have a tri parti - Black Tan and white - but she is fading to silver on her back end and has a smoke ring of silver on her tail!
She is only 6 months s cannot wait to see how she develops!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Emma .. that pup is just sooo cute ... oh look at her little ripples in her coat .. scrummy ... have you got any older pic of her


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

iv see white cockapoos with just one black eye. think i met a spanial with just colour on its leg. 

very unusual marking, what were the rest of the litter like


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

WOW - buff with a black patch (and could develop ticking) - a one off  JoJo will def want pictures for the coat colour catalogue


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

That's a stunning coat variation. 
Its not an underlying issue. 

For all us very sad, genetic people.....
Has your breeder told you " genes" of each the parents?
I think you've got a ILMC first!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello and :welcome:

A very unusual marking on beautiful pup! You will get stopped in the street a lot! First they will ask what breed she is  and then they will ask about the marking . Very striking and wouldn't be suprised if more a little more black appears here and then, perhaps in ticking as suggested. 

So, what are you going to call her?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hello and :welcome:
> 
> A very unusual marking on beautiful pup! You will get stopped in the street a lot! First they will ask what breed she is  and then they will ask about the marking . Very striking and wouldn't be suprised if more a little more black appears here and then, perhaps in ticking as suggested.
> 
> So, what are you going to call her?


She has to be a Patch????


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She is super cute, no wonder you are all excited! I look forward to hearing more and seeing how her coat develops!


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah bless, she is unique and absolutely gorgeous! Roll on Saturday aye? Have a great time and lots of fun with her - and more pics soon please! hoto:

What's her name?


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Jojo I have no idea what happened to him, think he was sold locally tho so my breeder might have seen how he is turning out. There were two golden boys in Maggies litter and 4 black girls. Black poodle mummy and chocolate working cocker daddy. Thought at the time it was a very unusual marking. Emma x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Emma said:


> Jojo I have no idea what happened to him, think he was sold locally tho so my breeder might have seen how he is turning out. There were two golden boys in Maggies litter and 4 black girls. Black poodle mummy and chocolate working cocker daddy. Thought at the time it was a very unusual marking. Emma x


Very cute puppy .. what a lovely litter Maggie came from  

Can you post some pic of Maggie .. I have most probably missed them, sorry if I have... xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. How about the name Tatu? (a cooler spelling to tattoo?) - Not the lesbian girl band!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome Robert! What a cute cockapoo puppy you have selected! Can't wait to see how her coat develops. That will be fun for you (and us)! Have loads of fun with her at the weekend and make the most of her when she's little as they grow up so quickly!


----------



## RobertR (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, thanks for all the kind comments.


So, she’s home now and is a lively wee thing, and she seems to think I’m her chewy toy at the moment  Her coat is a strange one, almost a very light blonde with no other signs of black anywhere, in fact the black patch on her leg is starting to get lighter!! I’ll post more pictures when I can.

Now to the biting, she’s only playing but because her little teeth are like pins my hands are a mess at the moment and I want to discourage her from doing this as I don’t want her doing it to the kids.

So I guess I better make use of the search facility


----------



## RobertR (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh, and before I forget, the kids decided her name is Bonnie!!


----------

